
GitHub Issues client built w/ Cappuccino, Atlas, NativeHost and Node on Heroku - tlrobinson
http://cappuccino.org/discuss/2010/05/13/github-issues-cappuccino-app-desktop-and-web/
======
davepeck
This is awesome, in part because the GitHub issues tracker -- while okay --
can be pretty frustrating when used at volume. If someone adds label/tag
support to this client, I'll never look back.

Would Atlas be required to make that change, or can it be done from a plain-
ol' text editor?

~~~
sjs
You could do it with a plain old text editor afaics. It looks like a regular
Cappuccino project. (edit: that is, if you only want to deploy it for the web.
I don't know about building a desktop version)

Btw it does support labels, they're just not displayed in the list. If it
showed labels in the list, supported filtering, and showed label colours I
would use it for github issues 100% right now.

It's a really cool app but I'm more excited about it being open source.

------
alanh
Wow, it’s absolutely lovely. Feels like a desktop skin of GitHub.

------
yan
Whoa, that title looks like it was SEOd to death to maximize buzzwords.

But in all seriousness, this looks fantastic.

~~~
boucher
Hah, yeah, we realized as we were building it that the number of new fangled
tech products in use was off the charts. There were a lot more we couldn't fit
in the title :).

------
watty
Scrolling with the mouse wheel is painfully slow but everything else is
awesome.

~~~
pak
I think it's a cardinal sin for Cappuccino to replace native scrollbars and
native scrolling. Maybe your UI gets to look a teeny bit more unified, but
scrolling is almost as primitive an interaction as mousing. It is carefully
tuned on every operating system and changing its behavior for one part of my
screen always sets off my nerves. This non-native feeling is the sort of thing
that Flash usually gets flak for.

Would you use a website if it messed with your mousing speed or your cursor?
You would you grind your teeth. I feel similarly about non-native scrolling.

The only exception I will grant is for people developing fling scrolling for
webapps on the iPhone and iPad, because that is carefully tuned to mimic one
operating system on one kind of device. Anything for more general web
browsers, however, can make no assumptions and should leave my scrolling
alone.

~~~
Rauchg
There's a good article by Tolmasky addressing this here:
[http://www.alertdebugging.com/2009/11/04/mockingbird-
cappucc...](http://www.alertdebugging.com/2009/11/04/mockingbird-cappuccino-
and-what-really-matters/)

Bottom line is that the scrolling is beautiful and works well, why would users
not like it?

~~~
pak
I've already read it. The _scrollbar_ itself is pretty, but you cannot exactly
capture the precision of a mousewheel or in my case, a two-finger scroll
event. For me, the two-finger scroll speed is disturbingly faster than other
windows that scroll, which makes navigating Cappuccino apps unnatural compared
to normal pages. For the git issue browser, where long lists and comment
threads are everywhere, it distracts from my ability to use the app.

You won't be able emulate scrolling fully until there is a standard for
mousewheel events that includes full X/Y delta information instead of uniform
discrete steps. I haven't seen any plans for this in HTML5 or elsewhere. And
at the end of the day, anything done via JavaScript events is just not going
to match the reponsiveness of the browser scrolling the element natively; for
such a fundamental operation, the cosmetic benefit of a reskinned scrollbar
just does not outweigh the UI friction.

------
po
I'm guessing you guys at github didn't start out as Objective J developers...
how was transitioning to the framework? Any lessons to share with us?

~~~
po
Oh, I thought that it was Cappuccino blogging about a Github client written by
Github guys (I think because it uses the Github mascot in the UI) but now I
see it was actually built by experienced Cappuccino guys. I think? I'm not
sure anymore. So... I guess the question should be expanded to:

Hey anyone who has switched to Objective J (but not originally coming from
Objective C background)... how was the transition for you? Any lessons to
share with us?

------
jdunck
Hash signalling (history support) seems not to work?

~~~
boucher
can you be more specific?

~~~
camwest
Clicking the back and forward buttons in Chrome 5 beta doesn't work.

~~~
allertonm
Same on Safari (4.0.5, Mac)

~~~
tlrobinson
This feature is simply not implemented.

------
spacebob
Wow, this is great. I have few questions, is the per-item url now part of
Cappuccino or something custom for this app? With this in place would it be
difficult to add back button support?

------
jroes
Looks awwwwesome. Why do the rotated pictures look a little aliased?

~~~
boucher
it's using the native browser's css transforms, which unfortunately don't
always look so hot.

~~~
jroes
Ah, cool. I'll have the Chromium guys get right on that! :)

Nice work.

------
rufo
There's so much going on here my head hurts a little. :-)

------
Malic
That is the most buzzword compliant thing I will hear about today.

